# got this error a few minutes ago arount 01:45 PM 3-22-2017



## ristau5741 (Mar 22, 2017)

only once when I attempted to enter into the "blowing smoke" forum for the first time today

it may be important, I dunno


Warning: require_once(/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/029cb482ee5b3472725788adc08454d2492ddb2a/v2/system/application/libraries/URL.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/common/preconfig.php on line 142

Fatal error: require_once(): Failed opening required '/var/www/html/www.smokingmeatforums.com/v2/system/application/libraries/URL.php' (include_path='/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/Auth:/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/XML_Util:/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/Structures_Graph:/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/Console_Getopt:/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/Archive_Tar:/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/PEAR:/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/MIME_Type:/var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/vendor/pear-pear.php.net/Mail:/var/www/sites/huddler/re in /var/www/sites/huddler/releases/2ba0ac5a03117c1c2f0c4f9d05f743312b4deb4b/common/preconfig.php on line 142


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2017)

Often times I get "stray" notices....  I then do a "file cleanup" and "optimize disc" ...  and "delete browsing history"....    too much junk gets stored from different web pages....


----------

